# Really need help with Optoma HD65 problem



## Dane C105 (Apr 13, 2014)

So around February I had a color wheel problem and decided to open my Optoma HD65 up and clean the wheel. Everything was fine, I placed everything back exactly where it was after I'd finished and when I plugged it back in nothing happens. No LEDs on the top light up and I can hear some very faint clicks coming feom the unit. I have made sure that all wires are correctly inserted and I have been trying to find a solution ever since. Could anyone help me fix my silly mistake please? Thank you. Dane.


----------

